# Medidor de inductancias



## Fantasma (Jun 17, 2006)

Hola a todos 

¿Alguien tienen algún circuito para construir un medidor de inductancias?

no necesito un super instrumento, solo algo que me permita saber valores aproximados.  en resumen un equipo fácil de construir y de costo relativamente bajo.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2006)

Aquí tienes circuitos sencillos:

http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#inductance


----------



## clotorbes (Jul 29, 2007)

hola q tal?? yo tambien estoy buscando un medidor de inductancias pero por medio de pic y la salida por medio de LCD! gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 29, 2007)

esta es la version atmel

http://www.cappels.org/dproj/nlglcm/Pretty Good LC Meter Project.html

si buscas un poco entrontraras lo mismo pero para pic
http://www.campworld.net/thewiki/pmwiki.php/Electronics/LCMeter


----------



## clotorbes (Jul 29, 2007)

Gracias men de mucha ayuda me sirvio esto si por casualidad tienes algo mas me escribes el link para terminar de complementar algunas cosas gracias de antemano


----------



## oiluj1998 (Jul 1, 2012)

http://asterion.almadark.com/2009/11/09/inductometro-y-capacitometro-digital-version-2/


----------

